# تعلم اسرار صناعة المنظفات



## jamilaj1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

لكي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## jamilaj1 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## jamilaj1 (21 يناير 2013)

لاي استفسار موجودين على الفيس بوك


----------



## أمل عادل (21 يناير 2013)

وليش مانشارك كلنا هنا في الموقع 
والله ماجالنا من ورا الفيس بوك غير الاذية وقلة القيمة 
الرجال يعملوا حريم وكل همهم اغراض التواصل لكن هنا 
فيه كنترول على الرسائل والاي بي والمشاركات 
اما لو اشتركنا في الفيس بوك يبقى خلاص مالو عازة موقع 
ملتقى المهندسين وبالكاد سنة او شهور ويسكر المنتدى 
ياريت نشارك هنا بالمنتدى افضل كتير


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

شكر لك


----------



## حامد محمد علام (1 مايو 2013)

وفقكك الله


----------

